# melting furnace



## JP14125 (Jul 5, 2015)

does anyone have an instruction book for melting furnace by Hardin mdl. F-180 sn.014054 ? Bought furnace, but don't know how to use/set it. JP


----------



## JHS (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi,
it should come preset .The one I purchased,was.
No sense in requesting instructions,they will not send them.
I purchased one from them,used it once and it broke.They 
sent a second one that arrived broken.They then sent a 3rd one that caught fire on my bench.
They then refunded my money and shipping.
Hope you have better luck.
john


----------

